

Google Wave Versus the Rest, Feature by Feature - kosofalla
http://lifehacker.com/5451174/google-wave-versus-the-rest-feature-by-feature

======
henrikschroder
I'm amazed that people are still maintaining the breathless hype about Google
Wave. Look, if you have to make a comparison table, or write a book with the
most frequently asked questions about it, or actually _convince me_ that a
piece of new technology is absolutely fantastic, then that technology isn't.

If it was fantastic, if it was disruptive, if it was the best thing since
sliced bread, you wouldn't have to do this. All my friends would already be
telling me about how fantastic it was. With Google Wave, all my friends said
"meh" or "is this it?".

It might become awesome with a better client or a different client or
different service sthat plug into it, but as long as it remains the way it is
now, it is completely uninteresting. It's not news.

Another funny thing, this article compares Google Wave to services it
explicitly distinguishes itself from. How about comparing it to other online
collaboration tools that are actually in the same niche? Or would that turn
out too negatively for Google Wave and spoil the hype?

~~~
easyfrag
The ironic thing about Wave is that despite Google's positioning it to get
everyone working on the internet this is a product that will prove its value
on corporate intranets.

Enable authentication via Active Directory and Wave can be a SharePoint
killer, not to mention how it could cut the volume of internal email in the
corporate world. One big thing I would like to see is how hard a company-
hosted Wave becomes to manage once you get a lot of content which is a big
pain with systems like SharePoint.

As Wave is/will be open-source I see an opportunity for those who want to
bring it inside corporate environments. I don't think Google can do that, the
model needed to sell to and support the corporate world is not in its DNA.

------
dpnewman
Often the "I have more features charts" ignore the fact that more features
often means worse user experience. It's the elegance, and flow mapped to how
we visualize, think and communicate that counts. Not easy to chart.

------
elblanco
One of my friends is behind a corporate firewall that blocks wave.google.com.
Our solution? A shared "pseudo-wave" in google docs. Turns out to work
remarkably well for us with near RT chat features (his firewall also blocks
IM).

------
pwim
Google Docs allows users to compare revisions and link to other documents,
despite the chart saying it doesn't.

------
stavrianos
this chart clearly shows that everything you can do with Google wave can
already be done with other tools.

------
thinkbohemian
Does anyone know of a single living soul that actually sat through the google
wave introduction video?

